# hi



## squadron_leader_barton (Oct 3, 2006)

im here!! the aircraft designer professer from sussex england


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## squadron_leader_barton (Oct 3, 2006)

thank you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2006)

what're you qualifications in your Feild then?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## majordud (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi All,
Came onto this forum today and find it excellent. I flew as a navigator (backseater) on CF-100 and CF-101's over a 33 year career in the RCAF and naturally love aviation, airplanes and aircraft lore as a result.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Look around and get a feeling for the members and the moderators here. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2006)

majordud said:


> Hi All,
> Came onto this forum today and find it excellent. I flew as a navigator (backseater) on CF-100 and CF-101's over a 33 year career in the RCAF and naturally love aviation, airplanes and aircraft lore as a result.


409 i would guess as your on the west coast


----------

